# any one keep puff adders ? pics?



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

hello everyone i have recently seen a few venomous snakes and needless to say i was breath taken lol i would like to maybe keep puff adder not just yet though haha are they difficult to keep house and all the rest  if anyone has puff adders or advice on which dwa snakes are good starting point  or pictures of your own puff adders would be greatly appreciated !:notworthy:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

steve2010 said:


> hello everyone i have recently seen a few venomous snakes and needless to say i was breath taken lol i would like to maybe keep puff adder not just yet though haha are they difficult to keep house and all the rest  if anyone has puff adders or advice on which dwa snakes are good starting point  or pictures of your own puff adders would be greatly appreciated !:notworthy:


I personally do not own DWA yet as I am under 18 but I know a couple people via facebook who work with them alot. Johan Marais has some stunning pics of them mate. He is a leading SA herper.


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

HerpHunter63 said:


> I personally do not own DWA yet as I am under 18 but I know a couple people via facebook who work with them alot. Johan Marais has some stunning pics of them mate. He is a leading SA herper.


ah cool ill go have a little look lol i quite like the thought of keeping something that incredible bt at the same time im very cautious and hesitant lol isnt something to be taken lightly i guess haha wat is it u want to keep ?:notworthy:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

steve2010 said:


> ah cool ill go have a little look lol i quite like the thought of keeping something that incredible bt at the same time im very cautious and hesitant lol isnt something to be taken lightly i guess haha wat is it u want to keep ?:notworthy:


Elapids mainly. But it is important to start low and steady and gain the appropriate experience. I have handled a variety of snakes since early childhood but am in no way ready to handle hots. It takes alot of determination and dedication to be a DWA keeper. I am listening and learning from the forum and when the time comes, will make the appropriate arrangements to make sure I get the training I need.

Species I would like:

Black Mamba
Northern Copperhead
Boomslang 
Eyelash Viper


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

oh yah deffonantly have to start off shall we say small and build up to something a little hotter .. sorry not familiar with the terminology yet very new to it all haha but if i did ever get anything i think i would like a gaboon viper eyelash viper temple viper and a puff adder such incredible creatures lol were do u live do u know of anyone in the south west with any of the above ? many thanks :notworthy:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

steve2010 said:


> oh yah deffonantly have to start off shall we say small and build up to something a little hotter .. sorry not familiar with the terminology yet very new to it all haha but if i did ever get anything i think i would like a gaboon viper eyelash viper temple viper and a puff adder such incredible creatures lol were do u live do u know of anyone in the south west with any of the above ? many thanks :notworthy:


Don't worry mate, everyone has to start somewhere! I Might do, I'll check around with people and see what they got and get back to you.


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

that would be awesome if u could mate as i say i dont think there is alot as far down as plymouth but i can travel lol ive handled on a regular basis hog noses but not even on the same scale as some of the snakes mentioned haha thanks for ur advice :no1:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

steve2010 said:


> that would be awesome if u could mate as i say i dont think there is alot as far down as plymouth but i can travel lol ive handled on a regular basis hog noses but not even on the same scale as some of the snakes mentioned haha thanks for ur advice :no1:


No problem mate. :no1:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Just sent out a couple messages on the net. Got some replies: 

Cotswold reptiles in Cheltenham have several venomous snakes on the premises and Rainforest reptiles in Newent also keep a couple.

Pete Blake and Brian Petrie from reptile zone in bristol are extremely knowledgeable on them. 

Thats all I can get for now. I suggest you go to Reptile Zone they will help you 100%.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

steve2010 said:


> pictures of your own puff adders would be greatly appreciated !:notworthy:


These are Lake Nakuru puff adders (bred by, and obtained directly from Al Hyde). Not the best photos, these snakes look incredible in the flesh.




































David.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

In the book Old World Vipers by Tony Phelps there is a picture of an _untreated_ bite from a puff adder and you can quite literally see the mans shin bone, the shin area just looks like a rotting mess. Beautiful animals but they certainly can cause some sever damage.

Nice puff adder.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

HerpHunter63 said:


> Just sent out a couple messages on the net. Got some replies:
> 
> Cotswold reptiles in Cheltenham have several venomous snakes on the premises and Rainforest reptiles in Newent also keep a couple.
> 
> ...


cotswold reptiles in cheltenham doesnt exist any more


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

sharpstrain said:


> cotswold reptiles in cheltenham doesnt exist any more


Really? Last time I checked it was. Someone emailed me last night and didnt say it closed. Cheers for the info.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

If you want just pictures, look on here and type in Bitis in the scientific search: CalPhotos: Animals


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

DavidR said:


> These are Lake Nakuru puff adders (bred by, and obtained directly from Al Hyde). Not the best photos, these snakes look incredible in the flesh.
> image
> 
> image
> ...


 
nice viper mate :2thumb: dam those fangs scare this s:censor:t out me hahaha


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

That's awesome cheers mate ill b sure to have a look intothose guys an see if I can go. See them an so on thanks for ya puff adder pics they look utterly incredible mate look very impressive ! Cheers


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's my male;



















They're easy to look after in my experience. Exceedingly fast strikers though!! :2thumb:


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

they look awesome scary but awesome ill have a look at those shops an see wat i can do  lol fangs are looking huge on the puff adders i do find them very appealing do they grow to a large size ? cheers :2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

steve2010 said:


> they look awesome scary but awesome ill have a look at those shops an see wat i can do  lol fangs are looking huge on the puff adders i do find them very appealing do they grow to a large size ? cheers :2thumb:


Size variation within this genus is extreme, ranging from the very small _B. schneideri_, which grows to a maximum of 28 cm and is perhaps the world's smallest viperid, to the very large _B. gabonica_, which can attain a length of over 2 m and is the heaviest viper in the world.

From wikipedia :whistling2:lol.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## eliz-uk (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey! Johan Marais has some excellent books it you can get your hands on them, I got mine from Amazon then the rest whilst in SA. But they are easily obtained, and a great addition to have and one of my favourite books!


----------

